# How to open a port in Windows 2000.



## love2k (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

I need to open a specific port using Windows 2000 and I have no idea where or how to do this. Can anyone help?

Thank you!


----------



## Eureka4Ever (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.portforward.com I went here to open my ports =/.
You just choose your... I think router but yeah. After that, they give you instructions on how to make your port open.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We would need to know if you are behind a router and if you are using any software firewall.


----------



## love2k (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry...

Yes, I am using a router but there is no firewall.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since W2K has no built-in firewall, there is no need to "open" ports on it. You need to open the port on your router.


----------



## love2k (Aug 9, 2006)

I forwarded the port on my router but when I do a nestat command, I can't seem to find it as "open". I don't know if I'm way off or just have no idea what I am talking about. I followed the directions on the portforward.com site, however, I don't know if the port is actually open or not. 

What I'm actually trying to do is set up a highspeed debit/credit card machine that is handled online. I guess I won't actually know if it worked until they run the setup this week. 

From the site, it says I could only open the port with a static ip, but does it actually matter whether the ip is static or not?? What is the difference if its static or dynamic?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I may be wrong here but:

If there are ports that need to be opened/forwarded inbound, then you need to know exactly which ones... I doubt this is the case. More likely they are concerned with any outbound restrictions for allowing the debit traffic off your lan. This is something that the vast majority of off the shelf firewalls are not capable of doing...

Alot of secure sites require you to have a static ip (an address that never changes) and they will only allow that ip to access their site. It's a security feature and a pretty good one considering you're the only one with that IP.

If this isn't the case, please post back.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I was under the impression that most CC processing machines still went over the phone lines. If this isn't the case does the unit have it's own ethernet port and programmable IP address? Did the company tell you which port to forward? Does it connect to a PC?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

And if it is sending over the Internet, I would hope the application is encrypted or is sent over a VPN tunnel to the CC processing center.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I suspect most CC processing now goes over the Internet. Think about any time you buy something on a website.  Also, most major store chains have networks, and they don't use individual phone connections to authorize CC transastions.

Yes, I'm sure it's encrypted.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

It should be this day in age... I'm seeing alot more wireless debit/credit machines out there too, kinda makes one wonder.


----------



## love2k (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea, we are upgrading our CC, which was via phone line before to broadband now. We have two tills and many times transactions would get delayed as there is only one phone line available. This way, we can process more than one CC transaction at once, and it's much faster. 

Problem is, I only have one cable line in and already 4 terminals hooked up on my router, so I had to hook up an extra switch, which I think I figured out. Also, they used to come in and install the CC units for you, but now they just fedex them and tell you to hook them up yourself with minimal instructions and they will call you when you are ready to go online. 

I needed to have port 443 open but I forgot whether they said I needed to have a static ip or whether a dynamic one was ok (I actually thought they told me either would work). It would make sense to me to have a static ip, but the CC connection doesn't exactly go through a computer (as in a desktop), it just has to have access to a cable line, I think. 

They will call me on Tues. to set it up online, will update more then.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I dont think you need to forward port 443 on your computer. It just needs to be open outbound. That should already be set.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

443 is an SSL port and from the sound of it with 4 terminals you SHOULD have 4 static IP addresses in order to to use them unless all it needs is an outbound connection. I would think there has to be two way communication to process a credit card order so you very well need more than one static IP address.


----------

